# Fainting Goat virtual show in progress!!!!! RESULTS POSTED!!



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Anyone that wants to check out the virtual show feel free!

Also, anyone want to try a hand at judging the classes yourself feel free to post your 1st-3rd pics from each class on here! 

Here is the show link!
http://oregonfaintinggoatshow.com/virtual_show.htm


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Fainting Goat virtual show in progress!!!!!*

Cool! I didn't know they had virtual shows - do they have one for ND's?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Fainting Goat virtual show in progress!!!!!*

There used to be a forum I think where they would hold virtual shows for all the breeds...but I don't think it's maintained anymore. I know there was someone on the forum who was trying to set up virtual shows again...can't remember who that was though. onder:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Fainting Goat virtual show in progress!!!!!*

Thats neat!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Fainting Goat virtual show in progress!!!!!*

Results are posted! We did really well, Res. Champion buck, Champion jr. Doe, Res. Champion jr. Doe, Grand Champion doe... and a LOT of first and 2nd place ribbons! Woohoo!!!!!!  :leap:

Be sure to check out the show... I am so happy that all my goaties did so well! 

In case anyone is interested... one of the first place does (Afida) is due to kid in July!!!!!  She is bred to my buck Tonka... and possibly Triton...she's a hussy...DNA results will be available after babies are born! LOL


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Fainting Goat virtual show in progress!!!!! RESULTS POST*

You did very well Jess, as did some of our goats. I had a good time with it. Hope the rest enjoyed the show as well.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Fainting Goat virtual show in progress!!!!! RESULTS POST*

Yes, Congrats to you too J.D! Man some of those classes gave me a headache just trying to pick 1st -3rd place on.  A lot of nice goats in the mix!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Fainting Goat virtual show in progress!!!!! RESULTS POST*

Looks like so much fun! Congrats to the winners!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fainting Goat virtual show in progress!!!!! RESULTS POST*

That was REALLY COOL! Thanks so much for posting these... I'd love to see how my ND's stack up(?????) but I dont know the first thing about showing.....I feel like I'm kinda old now to learn too.. I'll wait for the virtual show too!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Fainting Goat virtual show in progress!!!!! RESULTS POST*

Thats neat!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fainting Goat virtual show in progress!!!!! RESULTS POST*

Two of my homebreeds that I sold took 2nd and 3rd in their class of either 8 or 9 total - so I was a little tickled! I will tell you though - Myo judging is SOOO different than Dairy!!!


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Fainting Goat virtual show in progress!!!!! RESULTS POST*

I loved this show....all the excitment without having to drive anywhere....Yes thank you Al for Show-N-Tell (Lulu) who got 2nd and Show Off (Lily) who claimed 3rd in the unfreshened 12-24 month old Class...and Jess for Tallequah who got 2nd in the 3-6 month old doeling class....and My own little Stiffler got 5th in the jr. buck class....

The Judge Nancy did a great job and was able to point out what she liked and what needed to be improved on...Great learning for the newbies like me. Alot of the classes were really really hard...so many great looking goats out there!!!! Congrats to all the winners!!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Fainting Goat virtual show in progress!!!!! RESULTS POST*

Congrats to all winners! 
I love that the judge gave comments nice to see the reasoning behind a judges decision!


----------

